# More patterns, OK I know, but they are FREE!!!!



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.hugsforyourhead.com/2012/03/free-knitting-patterns.html


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I bookmarked them for future use. I know, I know. I already have so many patterns that they will last my for the next 100 years. But, I may need one of these later. lol


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link - some lovely patterns there.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

GrandmaNona said:


> I bookmarked them for future use. I know, I know. I already have so many patterns that they will last my for the next 100 years. But, I may need one of these later. lol


Yeah, you just never know when you'll need one (but I have so many I have to put them off in a file on computer and take off the bookmarks). But you just never know!!!!


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely patterns thank you for sharing.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

OMG more to choose from LOL Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Clever and some very different and unique. Thanks.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Lovely -I'm going to knit the UpCountry cowl with a ball of merino wool I've got in the stash. Thanks


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link, it is very nice.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Judy,
Thanks.,..love this site. :thumbup:


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Free is good! Thanks for sharing the link; I've saved it.


----------

